# Homemade Dog Treats



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


My daughter has made those and other dog treats for Abbi, who loves them


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2021)

@Bonnie has a good one for a frozen treat. My dog loved it but let it melt a little bit before she tackled it. She liked it softer but I lost the recipe. Bonnie help!


Pinky said:


> My daughter has made those and other dog treats for Abbi, who loves them


That's good to know Pinky


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2021)

Gosh, @RadishRose,  to be honest,  it's been a long time since I made frozen dog treats.  ​These  days,  I just give Bear   Greek Yogurt every morning, with tsp. raw honey on top.  (with the Vet's blessings).  He has allergies. 

many fruits work with this recipe,  and you can use Kefir in place of Greek Yogurt.​Simple Frozen Yogurt Treats for Dogs​Ingredients​
4 cups plain yogurt
½ cup peanut butter (make sure xylitol is not an ingredient)
1 ripe banana, mashed
2 tablespoons honey
Directions​
In a medium bowl, melt the peanut butter in a microwave for 30–60 seconds.
Using a food processor or mixer, combine all of the ingredients and mix well.
Pour into 2 ice cube trays.
Freeze overnight.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Gosh, @RadishRose,  to be honest,  it's been a long time since I made frozen dog treats.  ​These  days,  I just give Bear   Greek Yogurt every morning, with tsp. raw honey on top.  (with the Vet's blessings).  He has allergies.
> 
> many fruits work with this recipe,  and you can use Kefir in place of Greek Yogurt.​Simple Frozen Yogurt Treats for Dogs​Ingredients​
> 4 cups plain yogurt
> ...


Thanks!!!!


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 29, 2021)

My dog's favorite treat is cooked pumpkin pie filling (homemade) frozen in little cups with lids I bought at  Amazon. One Thanksgiving I forgot to put the sugar in the pie, and I decided to see if he liked it since he likes pumpkin. Now I do that for him every time I make pumpkin pie. If you try that, do not put nutmeg in it.

*Nutmeg is a dangerous spice for dogs since it contains an active chemical called myristicin, which can be toxic*. In most recipes, however, the amount of nutmeg is so low that toxicity isn’t something to be too concerned about. Below, we’ll go over what makes nutmeg so dangerous, when you should worry, and how to spot a dog who’s had too much nutmeg! https://dogadvisorycouncil.com/can-dogs-eat-nutmeg/


----------



## Linda (Aug 29, 2021)

These sound good and I know Seth and Minnie would love them, but now I’m craving homemade peanut butter cookies.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 29, 2021)

Linda said:


> These sound good and I know Seth and Minnie would love them, but now I’m craving homemade peanut butter cookies.


I have always craved homemade peanut butter cookies. They are my favorite cookie.


----------

